# Partitionner un disque "à la volée" pour GNU/Linux



## L'autre (8 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour !


Voilà je me suis mis en tête d'installer une distrib. de GNU/Linux sur mon Mac mais j'ai un petit problème : je ne sais pas comment partitionner sans perdre de données (car je n'ai pas de disques durs externes pour faire une copie du système et des fichiers) et qui plus est partitionner en une partition utilisable par Linux...

Je sais utiliser gParted (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas : c'est un très bon "utilitaire de disque" Linux ^^), mais je me demandais si je devais reformater ou défragmenter obligatoirement avant de l'utiliser... J'ai entendu (lu) certains dire que la défragmentation est problématique et qu'elle est de toute façon inutile sur Mac ; et d'autre me dire de tout remettre à plat (ça je veux pas )

A part ça j'ai déjà remplis mon disque jusqu'à ce qu'il ne me reste plus que 20Go il y a quelques temps, et je l'ai ensuite vidé et il me reste 80Go à présent (cela joue-t-il sur la fragmentation ?) , sachant que j'aimerais mettre 40Go pour la partition Linux...

Caractéristiques de mon Mac : 
Imac Intel core 2 Duo 2,16 Ghz
1Gb de RAM
250Go de Disque (232 pour être plus précis ^^)



Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## ntx (8 Janvier 2008)

L'autre a dit:


> Voilà je me suis mis en tête d'installer une distrib. de GNU/Linux sur mon Mac mais j'ai un petit problème : je ne sais pas comment partitionner sans perdre de données (car je n'ai pas de disques durs externes pour faire une copie du système et des fichiers) et qui plus est partitionner en une partition utilisable par Linux...


Quelque soit la raison de le faire, on sauvegarde toujours ses données avant de toucher aux partitions d'un DD. Au moindre pépin, tout risque d'être *définitivement* perdu. Alors si en plus c'est juste pour le fun de tester Linux, c'est prendre beaucoup de risques pour rien.


----------



## L'autre (9 Janvier 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Quelque soit la raison de le faire, on sauvegarde toujours ses données avant de toucher aux partitions d'un DD. Au moindre pépin, tout risque d'être *définitivement* perdu. Alors si en plus c'est juste pour le fun de tester Linux, c'est prendre beaucoup de risques pour rien.



C'est bien dommage  Mais c'est normal...


----------



## thekingdolphin (12 Janvier 2008)

tu peux essayer une distribution linux sans avoir a l'installer sur ton hd.
il te faut recuperer un dvd ou cd bootable linux soit par telechargement ou en achetant un cd/dvd par exemple dans une librairie avec une revue sur une distribution linux.


----------

